# The hot girl thread ..go ahead and post them ..



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

Post them here..no nudity of course .


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)

Call me Caiitlyn!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)

This one is hot!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)

Who is hotter? 











Tough choice!!


----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)

What you see is what you get!!


----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 29, 2017)

Zander said:


> Call me Caiitlyn!!


Noooooooooooooooooooo!
My eyes are burning! 
No man girls!


----------



## Zander (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Call me Caiitlyn!!
> ...



RACIST!! SEXIST!!!! TRANSIST!!


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 29, 2017)

Zander said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


And proud of it!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

Zander said:


>




See zander, their is a woman for you after all..

No matter what anyone told you..

.


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2017)

Jack Lemmon "Some Like It Hot" 1955


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

So many girls so little time on this earth to choose from..


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 29, 2017)

My wife, eat your hearts out boys!


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2017)

yikes!   ^^


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 152047



oh bear513  .......


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

I want to know how anyone can be gay..way to many cute girls in this world to choose from..


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> I want to know how anyone can be gay..way to many cute girls in this world to choose from..
> 
> 
> View attachment 152048 View attachment 152049


I can understand why many girls are lesbians.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 152047
> ...



You have class, style mixed in with a little sass..way to adorable and cute skye..

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know how anyone can be gay..way to many cute girls in this world to choose from..
> ...




Exactly..


----------



## skye (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




((( Thank you bear513   )))


----------



## Chuz Life (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Some women just have that grace about them.

My ex, well, she didn't have that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Some women just have that grace about them.
> 
> My ex, well, she didn't have that.



I met this new girl she reminds me soo much like my ex wife who died..she looks so much like her and acts like her..

The only problem she is 24 years old..

It's a huge dilemma with me..a hot cute body ..young vibrant and free..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Some women just have that grace about them.
> ...



If y'all are good for each other, age doesn't matter so much. One thing I've learned in life that's fact.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Just think my daughter is just a few years younger.. it's weird how people just click..


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 30, 2017)

Are you posers done?

This is one of the hottest women I've ever seen.  I mean, 10's want to have sex with her.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And then there's that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Are you posers done?
> 
> This is one of the hottest women I've ever seen.  I mean, 10's want to have sex with her.



Is that all you can think about is sex?

I want to have a beer with these..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Are you posers done?
> ...



Kim Basinger and-?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

The Lord blessed us with a variety of hot women..its unbelievable if you bothered to look in the right places...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



It was Rebecca and elizebeth..

Risky business and leaving baby sitter movie


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




Kim


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


>



Thanks for the reminder..


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Oh was she already used in this thread?  I just think she is hot... I love the new show The Orville.  She was good in GI Joe Retaliation, and awesome in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>




Reading my mind.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Lewdog (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 152075



We just have to remember the way she was and her..


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Post them here..no nudity of course .
> 
> 
> View attachment 152017 View attachment 152019 View attachment 152018


Ha, ha,...all you guys on the jerk-off thread just lost your boners!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 152047



Totally agree, the whole oversized button down shirt look....hmmm


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Some women just have that grace about them.
> ...


Unless you are filthy rich.....you can't afford her...so no dilemma.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 1, 2017)

My wife.


----------

